# Any walnut oil fans in the house?



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just started using this yesterday, lovely stuff. Unlike olive oil, it actually adds to the flavour of some protein shakes (bit of toffee flavour, bit of chocolate flavour and a dash of walnut oil is lush) and tastes nice with many dishes, as well as tonnes of health benefits being backed by research and being a good source of omega 3. Nice :thumb:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

My favourite of all time is hemp oil (although in all honesty I VERY rarely even use oil) but no kidding... it's just heaven. The taste is so distinct.

.. Dip your steamed broccoli in hemp oil and you'll be absolutely blown away.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Kristina said:


> My favourite of all time is hemp oil (although in all honesty I VERY rarely even use oil) but no kidding... it's just heaven. The taste is so distinct.
> 
> .. Dip your steamed broccoli in hemp oil and you'll be absolutely blown away.


Never tried it tbh, sounds good :thumb: How's the vegginess going?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

I drink it from the bottle when im on a keto diet! love it!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I am a massive fan of walnut oil, anyone who's read my journal over the last how many years knows I bang that shìt all over my food and in my shakes. Very underrated imo, health benefits are immense.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I said:


> Never tried it tbh' date=' sounds good :thumb: How's the vegginess going?[/quote']
> 
> Going so good! Pescetarian though, decided to keep seafood and fish in. Never felt better, but still early days. :thumbup1:


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

I love it, I have a couple of desert spoons morning and night.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

I would not overdo walnut oil, while it does have some alpha linolenic omega 3, it is also packed with linoleic omega 6, combined with poor conversion rate to EPA, it is more likely to cause inflamation. Plus, like walnuts themselves, it tends to oxidize and spoil, so keep it in the fridge and in a dark bottle. Its nice to add flavour to some dishes, but I would not advise using it as major calorie source, regardless of macros or diet.


----------



## JonSupps (Apr 24, 2015)

Walnut oil expensive though?

I'm more of an olive oil/coconut oil guy.


----------

